# Morrisey - the altenative christmas anthem



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Morriseys new song I have forgiven jesus is out in the shops soon, do the right thing and make this song a christmas no 1 instead of some westlife, x factor whatever song.










Morrisey morrisey morrisey , morrisey morrisey morrisey


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I wish I liked Morrissey's new stuff more, but i haven't really gotten into it that much. I suggest we all go to http://www.waste.uk.com/ and get the new Radiohead DVD, which is only available on waste.com.

"Containing music from Radiohead's 'Hail to the Thief' as well as tracks unreleased before, set to a collection of perhaps the strangest videos you've seen on your teevee, and introduced by the one-and-only, the incorrigible, the indefatigable, the certifiable Chieftan Mews..."

Watch the trailor

Quicktime - http://www.radiohead.com/gigantictvdvd/qt.html

Windows Media - http://www.radiohead.com/gigantictvdvd/wm.html


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

I already ordered 5 copies haha.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I thought those videos were on there website , I tried watching them one time but they didn't load up .

Anyway at least thats another idea for my christmas list


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> I wish I liked Morrissey's new stuff more, but i haven't really gotten into it that much.


Well, what do you consider his new stuff though Ziggy? There were a few years where i became very anti-morrissey, pretty much after the Your Arsenal tour when i felt he put on a half-ass show. But this new album is truly sensational. He's really found himself again. I mean sure, he's pompous, a hypocrit, and a mediocre lyric writer...but man, can he ever croon...

s.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

a mediocre lyric writer...cant agree with that


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

oh come on jc...i can get out the lyric book and post examples if you want.

You know, it's weird...certainly he has flashes of brilliance...i loved a lot of the stuff he wrote with the Smiths, but his solo lyrics have been quite mediocre. I don't know...it's really hard to pin down with him. I have such a love-hate relationship with him.

s.


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

i dont know really but i wouldnt call the songwriting on vauxhaul & i mediocre,compared to alot of so called great songwriters get away with


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think he has got that worse at lyrics as the years have gone by, I mean sure I prefer classic smiths to solo morrisey but its the way and the words that he expresses them in his lyrics which stuns me, I mean I listen to hsi lyrics and I think that it something I can identify with on so many levels and I think he makes lyrics that I can rememeber and can recall really well , basically because of the wit he uses in his lyrics and often the humour I mean these nuggets of lyriical wisdom are timeless

I decree today that life
Is simply taking and not giving
England is mine and it owes me a living
But ask me why, and I?ll spit in your eye, no
Oh, ask me why, and I?ll spit in your eye
-----------------------------
So, I broke into the palace
With a sponge and a rusty spanner
She said : I know you, and you cannot sing
I said : that?s nothing - you should hear me play piano
------------------------------
And if a double-decker bus
Crashes into us
To die by your side
Is such a heavenly way to die
And if a ten-ton truck
Kills the both of us
To die by your side
Well, the pleasure - the privilege is mine

And from his solo days
-------------------------------
Trudging slowly over wet sand
Back to the bench where your clothes were stolen
This is the coastal town
That they forgot to close down
Armageddon - come armageddon!
Come, armageddon! come!

I also think his new album is a great return to form and contains his best materal fot years

moz for no 1!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

> Trudging slowly over wet sand
> Back to the bench where your clothes were stolen
> This is the coastal town
> That they forgot to close down
> ...


rush of nostalgia just reading that


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

such is the timelessness of morriseys lyrics


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

I don't know. I've listened to his newer stuff and its alright, but nothing compares to the Smiths. It never was just Morrissey for me, it always had been "The Smiths" and i've never really jumped on his back throughout his solo career. Its good, but I miss the jangly guitars and 80s post-punk sound.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Marr was a bettrer guitarist but lyriclly I don't think that much has changed, I would say the music he makes today is more poppy than the smiths ever were though, I don't know how to descibe a bit more ballardy i spose he doesn't really indulge in anything than sonicilly matches that guitar riff on how soon is now, the waaa woo sound that johnny makes on his guitar is amazing.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm standing in the dock
With my innocent hand on my heart
I've changed my plea
I've changed my plea to guilty
Because freedom is wasted on me
See how your rules spoil the game

Outside there is a pain
Emotional air raids exhausted my heart
And it's safer to be inside
So, I'm changing my plea
And no one can dissuade me
Because freedom was wasted on me
See how your rules spoil the game

Something I have learned
If there is one thing in life I've observed
It's that everybody's got somebody
Ooh no, not me
So I've changed my plea to guilty
And reason and freedom is a waste
It's a lot like life

Ahhh, morrissey...[/quote]


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

jc said:


> i dont know really but i wouldnt call the songwriting on vauxhaul & i mediocre,compared to alot of so called great songwriters get away with


Well certainly compared with most "so called great songwriters", morrissey is a genius. But he's no Nick Cave. I mean, it's good writing, and it sounds great when he sings it and adds that emotional leverage, but it isn't quite poetry.

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

I also like Nick Cave, but Moz's lyrics are in a league of their own at times. Some of his stuff with the Smiths i think Nick Cave could never achieve.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

*In America, It brought you the hamburger. Well America you know where, You can shove your hamburger.*

i roll down the window just to yell this at passing traffic. his lyrics are choice. and i know this because everyone else is yelling lyrics from this guy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

MY dp just got really bad all of a sudden. I'm thinking its because of the usher photo.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

ZiggomatiX said:


> I also like Nick Cave, but Moz's lyrics are in a league of their own at times. Some of his stuff with the Smiths i think Nick Cave could never achieve.


The only things that Nick couldn't achieve lyric wise would be because he wouldn't want to. Comparing the two's lyrics is like comparing Shakespeare and Robert Ludlum. Don't get me wrong...i like reading Ludlum...but he's no Shakespeare.

(actually, i'm not a huge Shakespeare fan...just wanted my analogy to resonate with everyone)

s.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

I do like Morissey more than cave, but that had no basis on my argument that Cave couldn't do what Morissey did. Its just Cave was a totally differently styled lyricist...i just wish he had the melody and passion Moz had. Its more a matter of delivery.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2004)

I found the best Christmas present for us all

http://www.engrish-store.com/ihatmystshir.html


----------

